# What is your mental age?



## Stehay (Jan 16, 2017)

My Mental Age Test

Post your scores below

I got 27 I'm 23.


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2017)

69


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 16, 2017)

I failed.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2017)

-4.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 16, 2017)

45 I'm 56 wife says more like 14


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 16, 2017)

Stehay said:


> My Mental Age Test
> 
> Post your scores below
> 
> I got 27 I'm 23.



Can a robot have a mental age?


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 16, 2017)

I got 40, which ties in well with a recent medical where I was told I had the lungs of a 37 year old, but misses my chronological age by quite a bit.  
I'm still worried this 37 year old will want his lungs back!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 16, 2017)

33 and I'm 54.

You may have to grow old, just don't grow up. Have a half dozen T-shirts that says, "Inner child at play".


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 16, 2017)

It's mental age, not what position you like. 

Hey, I'm now almost 20 years younger! cool! can I take this quiz to the license bureau?


----------



## Peeb (Jan 16, 2017)

Actual- 54
Test- 46

Still too old!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Actual- 54
> Test- 46
> 
> Still too old!



Eh?  Speak up sonny!  I can't hear you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damned punks these days!  GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!!!!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

Ugh, i got 43. I'm turning 29 next month. What a downer.


----------



## pendennis (Jan 16, 2017)

Age = 69
Mental Age = 52

I'm never growin' up.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 16, 2017)

Stehay said:


> My Mental Age Test
> 
> Post your scores below
> 
> I got 27 I'm 23.


Mental age of 50. I'm 71 but I still keep promising myself to do that trig homework I skipped in High School.  Ah, if the young only knew; if the old only could.


----------



## b_twill (Jan 16, 2017)

Mental = 45
Real = 45
Apparently my inner child is getting old...


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 16, 2017)

15


----------



## baturn (Jan 16, 2017)

39. I'm actually 70.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 16, 2017)

Twenty years younger than my actual age, according to this thing.  Eh.  I'll listen to my wife.  She pegs me at 17 on some days, 85 on the days outside work is to be done, and variable depending on how serious we've got to be.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 16, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> 15


And you drink all that wine?  Careful - someone's going to squeal to your parents.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 17, 2017)

LOL ... booze tastes better when you're underage.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Knew I shouldn't have done it.  I got 63 and I'm 40.  Guess that would explain why 95% of the people O hang out with are old enough to be my parents or grandparents.

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 17, 2017)

42, I'll be 70 Sunday.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 17, 2017)

Nevermore1 said:


> Knew I shouldn't have done it.  I got 63 and I'm 40.  Guess that would explain why 95% of the people O hang out with are old enough to be my parents or grandparents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Always go with your gut.


----------



## dang.allday (Jan 18, 2017)

Physically 39, mentally 47


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 18, 2017)

I've just redone the test using my second choice for each (a bit limiting on the baseball cap, but not being American neither option fitted me correctly anyway) . On those choices it seems I'm only 7.
Surely choosing an ice lolly shouldn't pull you down THAT drastically


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 18, 2017)

petrochemist said:


> I've just redone the test using my second choice for each (a bit limiting on the baseball cap, but not being American neither option fitted me correctly anyway) . On those choices it seems I'm only 7.
> Surely choosing an ice lolly shouldn't pull you down THAT drastically


LOL ... I was 7 also on my first attempt.  Then I said to myself "Grow up Gary", and I hit 15 at my next shot.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't know
I got a "403 Forbidden Error" ...


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 18, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I don't know
> I got a "403 Forbidden Error" ...


Not as bad as a '666' but you're getting up there.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know
> ...


I was born in June (6) of '66.
I'm also 66 inches tall, and have 666 in my drivers license.
but luckily the numbers stamped on my forehead are 999, so I'm safe


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 18, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Whew!  That was a close one.  In the 99 Cent store I always argue the price to be 66 cents.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jan 18, 2017)

32, I'm 25


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 18, 2017)

54, I'm 29. Not entirely surprising, I've always been an old soul. I didn't realize I was that old, though....


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm 52 with a mind of a 49 year old........


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 19, 2017)

I got halfway through the questions and then they became annoying. I'm just going to say 5.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 19, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I got halfway through the questions and then they became annoying. I'm just going to say 5.


Young at heart works.  Although I don't know too many 5-year olds with a beard.


----------



## greene33 (Jan 19, 2017)

My mental age is 47...not bad considering that I am on my way to 68.


----------

